# الكونكورد.. تهجر السماء إلى المتاحف



## fullbank (7 مارس 2007)

آلاف من الفرنسيين، ونحو 250 من عمال ومهندسي الصيانة.. الكل اصطف ليؤدي تحية الوداع للكونكورد بمطار شارل ديجول بباريس، قبل أن توضع في المتحف لتصبح أثراً كان في يوم من الأيام يسبح في سماء العالم.. يرسم صورة أشبه ما تكون بنسر يحلق على ارتفاعات بعيدة.. وقد وقف المودعون يصفقون مطلقين صرخات الانفعال عند ارتفاع الطائرة في سماء المطار، رافعين لافتة كتبوا عليها :"نحن نحبك يا كونكورد".

وكانت شركة "إير فرانس" المملوكة للخطوط الجوية الفرنسية قد قررت إيقاف رحلات طائرات الكونكورد في 31 مايو 2003 بسبب ارتفاع تكاليف تشغيلها وتراجع الطلب عليها، ومن المقرر أن تنهي شركة الطيران البريطانية "بريتيش إير وايز" هي الأخرى تحليق الطائرة من لندن، أيضاً في أكتوبر المقبل، لينهيا معاً أسطورة الطائرة الأسرع من الصوت، كما بدآها معاً منذ ما يزيد عن 40 سنة، وبالتحديد في التاسع والعشرين من نوفمبر عام 1962، عندما قامت الحكومتان الفرنسية والبريطانية بتوقيع اتفاقية مشتركة لتصميم وتشييد أول طائرة أسرع من الصوت تصنعها لهما شركة إيرباص.

وعلى مدى الربع قرن الأخير، كانت الكونكورد تقوم بخمس رحلات أسبوعية بين باريس ونيويورك في سرعة قياسية تقل عن 4 ساعات، في الوقت الذي تقطع فيه أفضل الطائرات التقليدية، نفس المسافة في 8 ساعات، فقد كانت تحط في 8 صباحا في مطار كينيدي (حسب التوقيت الأمريكي) وتغادره عائدة إلى فرنسا في الساعة 11، حيث اعتاد رجال الأعمال الفرنسيون أن يتفاوضوا مع عملائهم الأمريكيين في صالونات المطار، دون الحاجة للذهاب إلى حي المال والأعمال في مانهاتن، ثم يعودون إلى باريس في اليوم نفسه.

إلا أن الضربة القاصمة التي تلقتها طائرات الكونكورد كانت بسبب سقوط إحداها في 23 يوليو من عام 2000 بعد لحظات قليلة من إقلاعها من مطار شارل ديجول بضاحية العاصمة الفرنسية باريس، حيث اصطدمت بأحد الفنادق القريبة من المطار، ليموت كل من على متنها (113 قتيلاً)، وتتوقف رحلات الكونكورد بعدها لمدة تزيد عن عام.

الكونكورد.. طائرة الأرقام القياسية





يبلغ طول الطائرة الكونكورد 204 أقدام، قابلة للتمدد من 6 إلى 10 بوصات أثناء الطيران بسبب الحرارة الشديدة لهيكل الطائرة من جراء سرعتها الرهيبة. وتبدو الطائرة في السماء داخل ردائها الأبيض المصنوع من طلاء خاص تم تطويره كي يتواءم مع تلك التغيرات، إضافة إلى قدرته على تشتيت الحرارة الناشئة عن الطيران بسرعة تفوق ضعفي سرعة الصوت.

ويبلغ طول الجناح 83 قدما و8 بوصات وهو ما يقل كثيراً عن الطائرات التقليدية التي تسير بسرعة أقل من سرعة الصوت، حيث تسير الطائرة الكونكورد بطريقة مختلفة كلية مستخدمة أسلوب "الدوامة التصاعدية" لإنجاز مهمتها الاستثنائية.

وأهم ما يميز هذا النسر الطائر هو ذلك الأنف المتدلي من المقدمة، ولعل ذلك ما يتيح أفضل رؤية ممكنة للطيارين عند الإقلاع والهبوط. ويمتاز هذا الأنف المتدلي بأنه ناعم وحاد أشبه بالإبرة، وعلى قدر من الطول، بما يضمن أقصى اختراق ممكن للهواء، حيث ينساب الهواء على جانبي الطائرة محدثاً أقل احتكاك ممكن.





وقد تم تصميم محرّكات الكونكورد الأربعة من نوع رولز رويس / سنيكما أوليمبوس إس 593 خصيصا، بحيث تعطي أكثر من 38.000 رطل (17.260 كلجم) من الدفع لكلّ مرة يعاد فيها عملية التسخين، حيث تزود هذه العملية المحرك في المرحلة النهائية للتسخين بالوقود اللازم لإنتاج القوّة الإضافية المطلوبة للإقلاع والانتقال من مرحلة التسخين إلى الطيران الأسرع من الصوت. وهو ما يتيح للطائرة سرعة إقلاع تبلغ 360 كم/ ساعة.

وتعد هذه المحركات النفّاثة هي الأقوى بالنسبة لمجال الطيران التجاري. وتتطلب خطة الطيران في المسافة بين باريس والساحل الفرنسي للأطلنطي على سبيل المثال، الاستواء على سرعة أقل من سرعة الصوت يتم تحديدها بـ 0.93 ماخ (الماخ هو سرعة الطائرة في الهواء مقارنة بسرعة الصوت) على أن يكون ذلك على ارتفاع حوالي 9.000 متر، بعدها تبدأ الطائرة في القفز بسرعة للوصول إلى سرعة الإقلاع والارتفاع المطلوبين، ويؤدي فارق السرعة ما بين الوضعين إلى حدوث تغير في ديناميكية الطائرة للانتقال من الطيران بسرعة أقل من الصوت إلى سرعة أخرى أعلى من الصوت، وللتغلب على هذا الوضع، يتم نقل الوقود داخل الطائرة باستخدام نظام الدفع من الخزانات الموجودة في المقدمة إلى الخزانات الموجودة في المؤخرة.


وفى أثناء الحالة الانتقالية بين الوضعين السابقـين ( بين 1 ماخ و1.6 ماخ)، تزداد مقاومة الهواء بشكل حاد، في هذه اللحظة يتم كسر حاجز الصوت. وبمجرد الوصول إلى 1.7 ماخ، يقوم الكابتن بإيقاف عملية الاحتراق الداخلي. بعدها تزيد سرعة الطائرة جدًّا لتصل إلى 2 ماخ أو 2200 كيلومتر في الساعة (1350 ميل/ ساعة)، أي أكثر من ضعفي سرعة الصوت، والتي تمثل السرعة المستهدفة للطائرة، بينما يتراوح الارتفاع المستهدف بين 16.000 إلى 18.000 متر ( 52.000 قدم/ 59.000 قدم) لتعبر بذلك المسافة بين لندن ونيويورك في قرابة 3 ساعات ونصف، وهو ما يعد زمناً قياسياً بالمقارنة بالطائرات الأقل سرعة من سرعة الصوت.

يشار إلى أن سرعة إقلاع الكونكورد تصل إلى 225 عقدة ( قرابة 360 كم / ساعة ) بما يعادل 250 ميل في الساعة، مقارنة مع 165 عقدة بالنسبة للطائرات التي تسير بسرعة أقل من سرعة الصوت (من المعروف أن سرعة الصوت تتغير مع تغير الحرارة، حيث ينتقل بسرعة 740 ميلا في الساعة على مستوى البحر، ولكنه ينخفض إلى 66 ميلا في الساعة فوق 36000 قدم فوق سطح الأرض، حيث تنخفض حرارة الجو).





يتناسب شكل الجناح الذي تتميز به الكونكورد مع كونها طائرة أسرع من الصوت، حيث يتطلب المزج بين خاصية الطول الكافي وعمل المجداف، مع أقل سمك نسبي، ويتواءم كل ذلك مع عمليات الصعود والهبوط، حيث يظهر من الصلابة الهيكلية ما هو كافٍ لظروف الطيران في هذه الأجواء.

عند الاقتراب من الهبوط، ينتقل الوقود إلى مقدمة الطائرة، ويصحب ذلك ارتفاع أنف الطائرة، لتهبط الطائرة في مشهد يشبه هبوط الطيور على سطح الماء. كما تتحرك أجنحة الكونكورد بزاوية واضحة أكثر مع المستوى الأرضي في الإقلاع والهبوط، وهو ما يضمن لطاقم الطائرة رؤية أوضح. كما تمتاز الطائرة بوجود جهاز تسجيل ومراقبة على جانبي جسمها يحلل ما يزيد عن 600 قراءة تعبر عن مسار وحالة الرحلة.

الكونكورد.. تواريخ وأحداث

تم تدشين النموذج الأول لطائرة الكونكورد في مدينة تولوز الفرنسية عام 1967، ومنذ ذلك التاريخ وهناك عدد من الأحداث البارزة في تاريخ هذه الطائرة الشهيرة منها:

- 2 مارس عام 1969: ظل النموذج الأول من الطائرة الكونكورد الأسرع من الصوت 001 محلقاً في سماء تولوز الفرنسية لمدة 42 دقيقة.

- 9 إبريل عام 1969: الطيران الأول للكونكورد 002 من مدينة فيلتون (بريستول) بإنجلترا إلى مركز للاختبار في فيرفورد.

- 1 أكتوبر عام 1969: رحلة الطيران الأولى للطائرة الكونكورد الأسرع من الصوت.

- 20 سبتمبر عام 1973: حطت الطائرة الكونكورد 002 في مطار "دالاس فورت ويرث" في أول زيارة لها للولايات المتحدة الأمريكية.

- 17 يونيو عام 1974: قامت الكونكورد بأول عبور مزدوج لها عبر الأطلنطي في نفس اليوم.

- 5 ديسمبر عام 1974: قامت سلطات الطيران المدني البريطانية بمنح الكونكورد شهادة بصلاحية الطيران.

- 21 يناير 1976: أطلقت خطوط الطيران الفرنسية خدمتها الأولى الخاصة بالطائرة الكونكورد المحددة برحلتين أسبوعيًّا في المسار باريس - داكار – ريودي جانيرو، وقد كان ذلك متوافقاً مع فتح خطوط الطيران البريطانية، خط من لندن إلى البحرين.

- 8 نوفمبر 1986: أول رحلة حول العالم تقوم بها طائرة كونكورد تابعة للخطوط البريطانية غطت 28.238 ميلا في 29 ساعة و59 دقيقة.

- 12 أكتوبر عام 1992: حققت الكونكورد نصراً كبيراً بالنسبة لخطوط الطيران المدني في الدوران حول العالم متجهة نحو الغرب في 33 ساعة ودقيقة واحدة، وفي 16 أغسطس عام 1995 دارت حول العالم متجه نحو الشرق في 31 ساعة و27 دقيقة.

- 7 فبراير عام 1996: عبرت طائرة الكونكورد (GBOED) الأطلسي بين نيويورك ولندن في وقت طيران قياسي جديد بلغ ساعتين و52 دقيقة و59 ثانية .

- 11 أغسطس من عام 1999: قامت طائرتان من طراز الكونكورد تابعتان لخطوط الجو البريطانية بمتابعة رصد ظاهرة الكسوف الكلى للشمس.

- 31 مايو عام 2003: أوقفت خطوط الطيران الفرنسية عمل الطائرة الكونكورد.


----------



## جاسر (8 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

جزاك الله خير

وأتوقع أنها ستعود بعد أمد فقد سبقت عصرها في مجال النقل الجوي

تحياتي العاطرة


----------



## دريد نزار محمود (18 يناير 2008)

thanks alot


----------

